# Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo.



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

I bought a 1992 GTI 16v as beater, and I just want to drive it until it dies. The engine, interior, and exterior are fine, but the underside has some serious rust issues. The car spent the first 3/4 of it's life in New England, so the salt and humidity did some damage. I was under the car a few days ago, and I'm not really worried about the body rust, but there is one spot that seriously worries me. The hard fuel lines around the fuel pump and accumulator are severly rusted. 
I want to coat them with a rust encapsulator of some sort just to try and slow down the process. I'm just trying to keep the car running, not worried about fixing. What products would you all recommend? My first thought is POR15 or Eastwood's Rust Encapsulator. I want something that will help harden the rust, and help the lines hold as long as possible. Suggestions?


----------



## drvwntd (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (NTRabbit)*

por 15, i sell it all day long, best stuff. just dont get it on you, it will be there for awhile


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (drvwntd)*

Thanks man. Thats what I thought. Was just wondering if there was a better product


----------



## drvwntd (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (NTRabbit)*

not that i've found, but or the 20 or 30 bucks in new lines, and an hour tops, why not just replace them? i understand you just wanna drive it, but just my opinion. good luck man


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (drvwntd)*

$20/$30 bucks? You really think it would be that cheap? I just didn't even check because I figured it would be hundreds. Looks like one of those parts that the dealer would rob you for, and I don't know who else would carry them.


----------



## drvwntd (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (NTRabbit)*

its saturday. let me check into the parts you need while i'm at work and i will post how much it should cost, and i'll give you napa part numbers


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (drvwntd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drvwntd* »_not that i've found, but or the 20 or 30 bucks in new lines, and an hour tops, why not just replace them? i understand you just wanna drive it, but just my opinion. good luck man


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (MEISTER)*

sweet man, thanks. I'll dig up my other photos and post them. I need to replace all of the hard lines back there. There are about 5 of them.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (NTRabbit)*

As a beater?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Restore the car! Save it


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_As a beater?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Restore the car! Save it









x2 16v's are not the most common thing...


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Sealing rust and/or rust encapsulators. Need product advice: see photo. (Mortal_Wombat)*

Oh, I'm sure I'll have it for awhile. I've considered a restoration, just because the interior is mint, and exterior is pretty mint too. Even the BBS wheels are in great condition. 
It's just that I don't have the tools and garage right now to do anything. Maybe if I still have the car in a couple years, and a garage too. My '84 scirocco is my restoration project for the future







I dragged it out of a guys garage for $200. It had been there for 6 years, burried under boxes, and was almost pristine. Just needed a resurection. 


















_Modified by NTRabbit at 7:34 PM 3-3-2008_


----------

